# Drip irrigation tubing



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

What is a good brand of 1/2" distribution tubing for a drip system that is easy to handle? I've seen Rainbird and DIG on the HD website. How are they? Are any better?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I used the Netafim 17mm stuff (bought from sprinklersupplystore.com) for our raised beds since my trusted irrigation guy said that's what they use. Easy to work with and no complaints.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Darrell I know I used the RainBird brand from HD to run black lines for my planters. I also used the same stuff from Site One in brown color for my beds, and I think it was RainBird brand too. Here's the post I made about the install on my shrubs and new bed I added last year. The most helpful tip I had was to pressurize the line with it in the sun, so it makes it easier to feed through the plants/shrubs. It works great!


----------



## richmoney (Sep 3, 2018)

Netafim is good, recently I used Flex pipe and punched in my own emitters. I went with the Flex pipe because it was in a garden area and plants will be moved. Here is a link to my write (https://sprinklerresource.com/lowcostdrip/).

Let me know what you think


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have used both of those brands. I didnt see a difference between the two, I think either will work fine and will last 1000 years baring and incidental shovel contact or something like that. Rainbird has a green stripe on it, while the DIG is all black., so having both was nice to know what was what (I actually used the rainbird as a cheap conduit for some LV landscape lightning wire.)


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I've been happy with my RainBird drip setup. Would buy again and our local Menard's even carries a majority of their stuff during the season.


----------

